# Anybody else "essential" during Covid-19?



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I drive for Purolator (33yrs now) and right now, although volume has dropped a bit because of business closures, we aren't being told to go home and self isolate or anything. We're being told to be to work because we are needed right now. Myself, I am keeping a very close eye on the case numbers here in London. I suffer Bronchitis usually twice a year, so any respiratory illness that can turn to pneumonia or become fatal gets my full attention. I am waiting to hear back from the Telehealth people on whether I am high risk or not. Luckily my delivery area is mostly commercial and industrial, and very very little residential, so exposure may be lower hopefully.

Who else is out there on the front lines doing their job? Are you essential, or isolated enough that you aren't affected at work?


----------



## DaddyShred (Aug 11, 2019)

At my work we are not "essential" but we are still open.

Essentially we are general contractors. No road calls (there are never any at this time of year anyway) so we are working at the shop. There's 10 of us, two in their 70s, one in their 60s, the rest in their 40s/50s and I'm the youngest at 30.

So far no news if we are staying open or closing, but tbh we will most likely stay open until someone tells us to shut down with a firm foot.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

We are deemed essential because we service rural communities with pet and farm supplies (we sell snacks but not grocery or convenience store levels).

I booked two weeks off, tomorrow is day one. I have family and friends here who would be in even rougher shape if I were to unknowingly pass this on to them.

Only way we shut down is if the province or country shuts down completely.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I want to say a HUGE THANK YOU to everyone doing "essential" work to help us during these times. Your work does not go unnoticed and unappreciated.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Worth noting: my partner is an occupational therapist at a hospital, and an essential service. Gonna be interesting to see how things play out.

Leaving this here:


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I work for the bank. Apparently money is essential.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

greco said:


> I want to say a HUGE THANK YOU to everyone doing "essential" work to help us during these times. Your work does not go unnoticed and unappreciated.


I have friends working in places like grocery and pet stores that are still open and the amount of shit they are taking from customers makes me so disappointed in humanity. I've always respected retail workers because it's a job I couldn't do without punching people in the face. While my interactions are very limited right now, the only person I have seen was the grocery pickup guy at Walmart, I am being especially polite and thanking them. 

You want to hear something frustrating? The Walmart grocery pickup people can't take tips. The guy said there are only 2 of them working at the Walmart here, and they are dealing with 300% the normal orders. I told the guy, I am just going to accidentally drop this money into the box you brought the stuff out in, and maybe you will accidentally find it.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

RBlakeney said:


> I work for the bank. Apparently money is essential.


TD has sent me email saying that they're closing some - but not all - of their branches and assuring that all ATMs will be operational.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

boyscout said:


> TD has sent me email saying that they're closing some - but not all - of their branches and assuring that all ATMs will be operational.


Most banks are closing some branches, but I don’t work for a branch. I manage a department which keeps things operational.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My wife is a manager of an organization that is essential services. At present she is doing something 7 days a week as far as planning meetings ect. She's in a conference meeting right now from home. 
I work in the IT department of a company that supplies infrastructure hardware for Bell, Ontario Hydro and Quebec hydro. So far we are still going but I've ordered a bunch of laptops for the engineering department and other office staff that don't already have a laptop, in case they are made to work at home. Though if the plant gets closed I don't know what work there will be to do.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I used to be, when I was a vacuum truck operator. Maintaining municipal systems, power plants, etc. 

Now I'm a school teacher. We don't know where we stand at the moment. If I don't get to go back to teach, you'll likely see me get back in the saddle and go back to work keeping the city running.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm retired, so no essential but I have a cousin and a couple of friends who are/were retired, 3 second cousins who are ER nurses and a great nephew who. an EMT. All on the coast and as far as I know all working.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Not essential except to the bank.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Vancouver Island health authority, working my ass off to be honest.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Much love for all of you who are working at any level. May you remain safe through all this.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was speaking to my buddy Steve Daniels, yesterday, who owns Small Bear Electronics in Brooklyn - a major purveyor of parts to boutique pedal builders, both commercial and hobbyist. He's still going in to work, largely because they're still receiving orders. However, only half his employees are in on any given day, so that they can tend to things like child care, as well as stay a safe distance from each other at work. It's not a huge space - the 5000sq ft is mostly for inventory, with a modest space for benches where people pack orders at relatively close quarters.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I am not 'essential' but am still working. I am a prof (some would claim that not only am I not essential, but not even necessary  ) and our classes have been moved online. Summer term is still up in the air. It has already been delayed by a month, and I expect that all classes offered will be online.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm not ES anymore - haven't been since last summer (and I have call display so I won't be in the near future, either).

But I've got a buddy that works for Scott Paper in New West. 'Nuff said, right? 

Also, another buddie's son works at the big new Molson plant in the 'wack. I don't know if it's ES but I don't think the govt wants to screw with that supply while all this is going on.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

It’s funny how quickly I had to change my tune. “You’ll never stop roofing” but then the dumps closed. Check-fkn-mate. I’m still doing small jobs and repairs but eventually my bin will be full. Probably look into the municipal dumps idk.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

I am a mechanic for the municipality. I service city light fleet & equipment as well as the regional EMS vehicles. So far I am still working with no word otherwise. Funny though, that we have not been identified as a high-hazard position considering all that we are exposed to on a regular basis. Currently one of our managers is trying to change that so we can be deemed essential by our officials. Bear in mind that after all of the downsizing in recent years, there are only 8 of us split between 3 shifts to perform all of this work. I can only imagine what happens when guys start getting sick.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Not essential but I did spend last week at several client offices installing VPN routers so their workers could remote in. That is done now. I've always been able to do most of my work (network administration) remotely. Last week was unusual with a lot of on site service calls. I took a lot of precautions, gloves, social distancing, etc. All my clients were very understanding and cooperative.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Ya I am essential....for......everyone’s sanity or not in my household. 

just kidding! Lol


I am non essential.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Tomorrow we learn who amongst us is deemed essential in the eyes of provincial government. I mean, besides the LCBO and beer store. 

With this call, our workforce of about 70 drivers here in London will not be needed. Couriers may be deemed essential.......but there won't be enough work for everybody at our depot. With my recurring bronchitis, taking a layoff for a couple weeks and laying low from exposure may not be such a bad idea. A lot of my customers starting locking doors and a few have already closed. Went from about 115 stops per day to just around 80-85. That's both delivery and pick up. I do 99% commercial and industry, so I know my run will be damned near vapour after tomorrow......maybe even after tonight.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Will find out tomorrow I guess. I do taxes so I guess it depends on if the government needs money still. I also have bookkeeping clients who have to submit payroll liability payments monthly, WSIB and HST quarterly, as well as annual corporate income taxes. If those things are relaxed I still have to do ROEs (record of employment) for all of the non-essential employees who'll need to file for EI.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Triage & Intake in Mental Health & Addiction services. Deemed essential so far and am 1 of 2 people (out of 300 or so) needing to be in the office during regular business hours. We'll see whether recent announcements change anything for me. Last week was relatively "quiet" but things are already picking up and of course we're expecting significant aftershocks in the days to come. I will say that client's have been _very_ appreciative of the scaled down services we're currently providing.

We'll find a way to get through this together because, well, we have to.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

13. Businesses that provide support and maintenance services, including urgent repair, to maintain the safety, security, sanitation and essential operation of institutional, commercial industrial and residential properties and buildings, including, property management services,plumbers, electricians, custodial/janitorial workers, cleaning services, , security services, fire safety and sprinkler systems, building systems maintenance and repair technicians and engineers, mechanics, (e.g. HVAC, escalator and elevator technicians), and other service providers who provide similar services



While they don’t say roofing specifically can continue I think it would fall under the maintenance or urgent repair category. I love how they leave enough of a grey area to give the lawyers something to fight about.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

So, I am still working. The new guidelines are vague and we fall into a gray area. Right now we have a big order for a fisheries company out on the east coast and an order for the Canadian Army (snow plows of all things) My boss is saying we fall into the supply chain and agricultural categories so we can keep working if we want. I don't want to work but I need some cash to buy groceries etc...


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

The list posted last night shows that pretty much anybody who was already staying open, stays open. That closing the province down was all a lot of air escaping a big bag of wind for nothing. There are so many things that are non-essential that are now deemed essential according to that list. Ridiculous.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

In it's entirety

The Ontario government's list of essential businesses

_Ontario’s list of essential businesses that are not required to close is long and extensive.

Here is a summary of what is covered:

— Supply chain operations: Any business that allows others to operate by supplying, “systems or services, including processing, packaging, distribution, delivery and maintenance.”

— Retail operations that supply essentials: This includes grocery stores, supermarkets, convenience stores, pet food and animal supplies operations, beer, wine and liquor stores and alcohol producers as well as cannabis retailers and producers.

— Transportation essentials: Gas stations, diesel, propane and heating fuel providers including providers of motor vehicle, aircraft and water/marine craft fuels, auto-supply, auto and motor-vehicle-repair.

— Other retail: Everything from hardware stores to office supply operations and safety supply stores that sell work clothes and personal protective equipment.

— Hospitality: Restaurants remain exempt from closure if they provide take-out or delivery options. Hotels, motels and student residences are also exempt.

— Maintenance: Cleaning services, sprinkler, HVAC, escalator and elevator technicians. Building engineers, property management services, plumbers, electricians and security services.

— Media and telecommunications: Newspapers, radio and TV operations. Businesses providing or supporting IT services and telecommunications services such as phone, internet, radio, cell phones.

–Transportation: Taxis or other such services, trucking services that facilitate trade, businesses that provide materials and services for the operation, maintenance and safety of transportation systems including road, transit, rail, air and marine.

— Manufacturing: Businesses that extract, manufacture, process and distribute goods, products, equipment and materials, including businesses that support and facilitate the two-way movement of essential goods within integrated North American and global supply chains.

— Agriculture: Businesses that farm, harvest, process, manufacture, produce or distribute food as well as those that support the agricultural sector.

— Construction: Most construction projects in the province will continue including those dealing with health care, transportation, industrial and residential sectors.

— Finance: The Toronto Stock Exchange, the banking sector, insurance, employee pension and benefit plans will all continue.

— Health care: This includes hospitals, doctors offices, labs, manufacturers, wholesalers, distributors and retailers of pharmaceutical products and medical supplies._


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ford is all about business, who is surprised?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My company would definitely qualify in these broad terms.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Thats a lot of jobs. I got to go get one so I can get out of the house. People will be fighting over them and they can pay minimum wage for all.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

This line is what gets me: "*Note that teleworking and online commerce are permitted at all times for all businesses.*"

I interpret that to mean that as long as the "storefront" is closed, businesses with online/shipping/warehouse operations can continue to operate. So, places like Amazon and the like are going to keep running. That would also mean we could continue to operate.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> In it's entirety
> 
> The Ontario government's list of essential businesses
> 
> ...


Can't see anything wrong with this list except maybe office supply operations but you never know. Yesterday I went by a Staples. They were allowing 6 people in the store at a time and had two employees keeping the line orderly and every one about 2 meters apart. At the bulk food store a gloved employee would come with you and get you what you wanted. The one grocery store I went to was out of a few things including milk. Can't see why, cows gotta be milked. Be a shame to just dump all that milk on the ground.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

We were wondering in our group teleconference this morning. While most of us can work remotely (high-tech) we have a fair amount of finicky equipment in our lab environment that needs some kind of physical intervention on a daily basis. When it's down, we can't work. We've had one or two people going in daily to perform this on behalf of the group but now that may end. Waiting on a pay-grade above ours for direction. I had to go in yesterday and in a building with ~1500 employees I saw maybe 10.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

laristotle said:


> In it's entirety
> 
> The Ontario government's list of essential businesses
> 
> ...


That's not the complete list. The mining sector and it's suppliers are #35 on that list.

This is everything here...

This is the official list of essential businesses in Ontario


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This list is a joke. It will do nothing to stop the spread of this virus. Still way too many people wandering around. It will lead to only one thing. Mandatory lock downs


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

GuitarsCanada said:


> This list is a joke. It will do nothing to stop the spread of this virus. Still way too many people wandering around. It will lead to only one thing. Mandatory lock downs


the list covers most work places in the province. Just don,t want you eating in the local dinner.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

The $ Store is considered essential. I never thought if that one but I guess they are.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

sulphur said:


> That's not the complete list.


Tnx for posting the full list.
I just linked the news article.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> The $ Store is considered essential. I never thought if that one but I guess they are.


The ones around here have a better selection than some of the grocery stores.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> The ones around here have a better selection than some of the grocery stores.


Ya I'd say a third of the store is food in 2 of them here.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Have you noticed the “social distancing” tape marks on the floor of grocery stores?

At the local Loblaws they actually have security duty set up to enforce social distancing at the cash areas. I saw one guy being told he was too close.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Can't see anything wrong with this list except maybe office supply operations but you never know. Yesterday I went by a Staples. They were allowing 6 people in the store at a time and had two employees keeping the line orderly and every one about 2 meters apart. At the bulk food store a gloved employee would come with you and get you what you wanted. The one grocery store I went to was out of a few things including milk. Can't see why, cows gotta be milked. Be a shame to just dump all that milk on the ground.


I don't get the office supply store one either. They all offer online options.

I also find categories way too vague though. There's no way every business under some of these categories is essential. An almost any that are essential should still have some tyoe of limitations when it involves a lot of people in one space.

Also, my town has at least 4 large pet food stores, on top of the grocery stores and Walmart carrying pet food. Do all 4 of those pet food stores really need to be open. Do all 20 or so of the convenience stores (stores plus gas station convenience) really need to be open?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> An almost any that are essential should still have some tyoe of limitations when it involves a lot of people in one space.
> 
> Also, my town has at least 4 large pet food stores, on top of the grocery stores and Walmart carrying pet food. Do all 4 of those pet food stores really need to be open. Do all 20 or so of the convenience stores (stores plus gas station convenience) really need to be open?


Depending on the size of your town people are probably cleaning out the pet stores as fast as they clean out the TP isle in Walmart and when you run out of cookies for the kids Milk Bones etc. come in handy. Convenience stores, including the mom and pop corner store should be open. A lot of times they are closer than grocery stores and are not as crowded. Plus they have longer hrs.. And, the store/gas station combos come in handy for cab drivers, delivery drivers etc..


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Depending on the size of your town people are probably cleaning out the pet stores as fast as they clean out the TP isle in Walmart and when you run out of cookies for the kids Milk Bones etc. come in handy. Convenience stores, including the mom and pop corner store should be open. A lot of times they are closer than grocery stores and are not as crowded. Plus they have longer hrs.. And, the store/gas station combos come in handy for cab drivers, delivery drivers etc..


Of course they are cleaning them out because they are acting like idiots and hoarding. But it's time to make hard decisions. People hoarding isn't a reason for 4 pet stores to stay open as one example. And there are at least 5 24 hour convenience stores in this town, plus the gas station ones. I also stress that this is a town. More stuff could close in it and the population would still be served. If this was really being addressed as it should be, then stuff like that should be addressed.

This list is not really accomplishing anything. If they really want to do something to stem the virus, more needs done. I don't claim to have a solution, but this is just not a solution.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Distortion said:


> the list covers most work places in the province. Just don,t want you eating in the local dinner.


Are you reading the same list I am. Basically all big box stores will remain open. Lowe's, Home Depot, Walmart, Canadian Tire. All grocery stores. Beer,Booze and dope stores. All places like Staples etc. All restaurants for takeout or pickup, all auto supply like Princess auto etc, huge stores. There is still way too much incentive for people to go out and they will.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Are you reading the same list I am. Basically all big box stores will remain open. Lowe's, Home Depot, Walmart, Canadian Tire. All grocery stores. Beer,Booze and dope stores. All places like Staples etc. All restaurants for takeout or pickup, all auto supply like Princess auto etc, huge stores. There is still way too much incentive for people to go out and they will.


Maybe I misunderstood, but I think that's pretty much what Distortion said.

The list of essential services covers almost everything.

One of the few things NOT considered essential is sitting in a diner.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Maybe I misunderstood, but I think that's pretty much what Distortion said.
> 
> The list of essential services covers almost everything.
> 
> One of the few things NOT considered essential is sitting in a diner.


yep the list covers most things. Its just about business as usual.All them stores are work places also. I won't be in them except for groceries and I will have a mask on due to standing in front of the cashier. I am stocked for about two weeks.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

torndownunit said:


> I don't get the office supply store one either. They all offer online options.
> 
> I also find categories way too vague though. There's no way every business under some of these categories is essential. An almost any that are essential should still have some tyoe of limitations when it involves a lot of people in one space.
> 
> Also, my town has at least 4 large pet food stores, on top of the grocery stores and Walmart carrying pet food. Do all 4 of those pet food stores really need to be open. Do all 20 or so of the convenience stores (stores plus gas station convenience) really need to be open?


Who gets to pick which ones close and which ones make money?

I know, we can take all the letters in a company name. Even numbers open Monday Wednesday and Friday odd numbers are Tuesday Thursday and Saturday. So Esso is even Shell is odd. Etc....


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> Who gets to pick which ones close and which ones make money?
> 
> I know, we can take all the letters in a company name. Even numbers open Monday Wednesday and Friday odd numbers are Tuesday Thursday and Saturday. So Esso is even Shell is odd. Etc....


I flat out said, I don't have the solution. I'm pointing out that this list is pretty much useless for tackling this issue though. Especially considering it has no guidelines with it whatsoever for how these businesses that are essential should be operating in a way to limit spread. To be blunt, it's fucking useless and frustrating.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Of course they are cleaning them out because they are acting like idiots and hoarding. But it's time to make hard decisions. People hoarding isn't a reason for 4 pet stores to stay open as one example. And there are at least 5 24 hour convenience stores in this town, plus the gas station ones. I also stress that this is a town. More stuff could close in it and the population would still be served. If this was really being addressed as it should be, then stuff like that should be addressed.
> 
> This list is not really accomplishing anything. If they really want to do something to stem the virus, more needs done. I don't claim to have a solution, but this is just not a solution.


How do you tell who's a hoarder? When we go grocery shopping, we have for most of 30 years filled 2 carts weekly, as we're feeding and cleaning up after kids in a daycare, plus our own. Momma stays home in current conditions, I'm just waiting or expecting to be accosted as I roll out of the grocery store with 1 overloaded cart. 



knight_yyz said:


> Who gets to pick which ones close and which ones make money?


Yup.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

keto said:


> How do you tell who's a hoarder? When we go grocery shopping, we have for most of 30 years filled 2 carts weekly, as we're feeding and cleaning up after kids in a daycare, plus our own. Momma stays home in current conditions, I'm just waiting or expecting to be accosted as I roll out of the grocery store with 1 overloaded cart.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.


The point in reference was pet stores. The person I am currently seeing works in a pet store. I can absolutely assure you that people are hoarding because they flat out tell her. Along with being complete assholes to her constantly through this.

You are seriously going to deny that some people are behaving like complete assholes out there and hoarding through this? I am limiting any trips out to only essentials, but the people in the grocery stores are running around like maniacs and being rude as hell to the workers. I have started going to the place in town that limited quantities on purchase, and it was MUCH better last trip.

And again, I don't know why I have to type this, I quite clearly said I don't have a solution. Only that there is a major problem with this essentials services list. Other users have pointed out the same thing, so maybe give them shit about it as well?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I've seen this meme twice in the last 10mins on my FB feed. It would seem many people are not exactly pleased with the list of essential services.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> The point in reference was pet stores. The person I am currently seeing works in a pet store. I can absolutely assure you that people are hoarding because they flat out tell her. Along with being complete assholes to her constantly through this.
> 
> You are seriously going to deny that some people are behaving like complete assholes out there and hoarding through this? I am limiting any trips out to only essentials, but the people in the grocery stores are running around like maniacs and being rude as hell to the workers. I have started going to the place in town that limited quantities on purchase, and it was MUCH better last trip.
> 
> And again, I don't know why I have to type this, I quite clearly said I don't have a solution. Only that there is a major problem with this essentials services list. Other users have pointed out the same thing, so maybe give them shit about it as well?


Late last week, I went to a grocery store. My MO is to get in, get what I want and GTFO. Whole families were in there shopping. Mom, pop, kids, the whole nine yards. I kinda wondered where the dog and cat were.

And of course one dad props his kid on the self check-out terminal and starts to teach her what it does. She starts poking the screen. "Oooops, we'll have to start all over again." I try to keep my shit together but it seems like some people go out of their way to be complete fucking morons. I just don't get it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Late last week, I went to a grocery store. My MO is to get in, get what I want and GTFO. Whole families were in there shopping. Mom, pop, kids, the whole nine yards. I kinda wondered where the dog and cat were.
> 
> And of course one dad props his kid on the self check-out terminal and starts to teach her what it does. She starts poking the screen. "Oooops, we'll have to start all over again." I try to keep my shit together but it seems like some people go out of their way to be complete fucking morons. I just don't get it.


Just to update with the latest story from my friend at the pet store. They are limiting the amount of people in the store at a time, which is infuriating some customers. She had a gentlemen swear at her over this until they had to call the police. Not only that, to degrade her more the guy started throwing money at her. 

I have 2 other friends in retail, and they have similar stories involving trying to enforce purchase limits on customers. They also that most people are being fantastic, but they the 2-3 people they have to deal with a day being such jerks are pretty much causing them to be in tears by the end of the day. People can be absolute scumbags.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My son in law is a prison/jail guard in Hamilton. To date they have given employees no guidelines, no masks, no gloves, no nothing. They have essentially told them nothing about the virus and have had no communication with the staff or guards on how to prepare or protect themselves. They are obviously also doing nothing for the prison population either. This is a bomb ready to go off at any minute. He is terrified of bringing it home and giving it to my daughter who has bad asthma. But what can he do?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> My son in law is a prison/jail guard in Hamilton. To date they have given employees no guidelines, no masks, no gloves, no nothing. They have essentially told them nothing about the virus and have had no communication with the staff or guards on how to prepare or protect themselves. They are obviously also doing nothing for the prison population either. This is a bomb ready to go off at any minute. He is terrified of bringing it home and giving it to my daughter who has bad asthma. But what can he do?


That's the part about 'the list' the upsets me as much as the amount of services deemed essential. Once you are deemed essential, what should that entail? What rights should you have? None of that is laid out. If you are deemed essential, at a minimum you should be provided with any safety measures you need.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

torndownunit said:


> That's the part about 'the list' the upsets me as much as the amount of services deemed essential. Once you are deemed essential, what should that entail? What rights should you have? None of that is laid out. If you are deemed essential, at a minimum you should be provided with any safety measures you need.


I am actually shocked that their union has done fuck all for them. They should be all over it


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Prisons are like the ultimate quarantine


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My boss is trying to find out if we can get on the work share program. Work 3 days a week and get EI for the other 2. Wouldn't mind doing that. 


As for the prison situation. Doesn't it make sense that the first person to get it is going to be a guard?/staff? If a prisoner gets it first I'd love to know how they got it locked up in a cell


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> My boss is trying to find out if we can get on the work share program. Work 3 days a week and get EI for the other 2. Wouldn't mind doing that.


wow, any other requests? seems like asking a lot in times of sacrifice


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

There are a whole 4 people here. Are you volunteering to buy my groceries?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> There are a whole 4 people here. Are you volunteering to buy my groceries?


times are tough, I have to worry about my own. if you still have a job you shouldn't also try and collect EI,., plus, don't you sell goods and services on the side? geez man, leave some for the rest, the folks that have nothing to go to or fall back on


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes I am a millionaire from selling one harness a month... Geesh. 

So I should stop working and what? Collect EI? We don't have enough work to sustain 5 days a week for the next 6 months but work share means this business stays open. What's wrong with that?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Yes I am a millionaire from selling one harness a month... Geesh.
> 
> So I should stop working and what? Collect EI? We don't have enough work to sustain 5 days a week for the next 6 months but work share means this business stays open. What's wrong with that?


why not just work part-time? lots of business are doing that here


----------



## DaddyShred (Aug 11, 2019)

You know.....


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

vadsy said:


> why not just work part-time? lots of business are doing that here


Because I have been given a better choice. And the 15 or 20 farmers waiting for their product can produce the food to put on your table


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Because I have been given a better choice.


you should take it but I'm sure you'll complain about it regardless of how much better it is


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> And the 15 or 20 farmers waiting for their product can produce the food to put on your table


I can help get you full-time again, imma sabotage some farm equipment and they'll buy more parts. create a demand and get you to hero status ..what should I focus on specifically?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> My boss is trying to find out if we can get on the work share program. Work 3 days a week and get EI for the other 2. Wouldn't mind doing that.
> 
> 
> As for the prison situation. Doesn't it make sense that the first person to get it is going to be a guard?/staff? If a prisoner gets it first I'd love to know how they got it locked up in a cell


You would be surprised. The unit I was on in Edmonton remand had 84 cells with two per. If there wasn't a lockdown then you were free to circulate in the main unit. Even with a lockdown you still got out for food.....one tier at a time. 56 people. At times you could have 150+ people on the main floor, not including the guards. If you go to court instead of CCTV you could get it there and take it back to the unit. Calgary is worse with up to 4 per cell. Prison is about the same.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Still working as normal here, someone needs to fix the highway trucks that bring these crazy people toilet paper. 

The only thing we have done out of the ordinary is close on the weekends, but that is just because we are slow now, nothing to do with our safety. Drivers seem to be putting off non-essential repairs right now, which is a good thing.

Getting pretty scary though, these trucks go all over North America and I don’t know if the driver is being safe. I often need to test drive these trucks for 30+ minutes at a time. That is a long period to go without touching your face. 

I am doing my best to stay safe with gloves and washing but I guess it only takes one scratch of the eye after touching the wrong steering wheel. Seriously considering staying at home but who doesn’t need a paycheck right now. 

Stay safe people, this is some serious stuff. I see co-workers and people out in public everyday acting as nothing is going on.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Court is still open?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Well, due to the many people who refuse to close and take this serious, I am now home under self isolation. I called our local med unit hotline, and ironically enough, got a woman working the hotline from home because she has asthma and is not allowed in the clinic. She told me because of my bronchitis starting up that I am very high risk. If these "essential" businesses, like tha mattress store that opened up this morning, would stay closed, I'd be at work doing less than normal workload, but at least making my wages and working a full week. Now, I am home to protect myself from the ignorant people who refuse to admit they are not essential in this crisis. Now I wait and see if EI is going to pay my claim. Sucks, but this could become fatal for me if pneumonia were to set in.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Court is still open?


From what I understand, some. The powers that be that I deal with are now all by phone.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Verne said:


> Well, due to the many people who refuse to close and take this serious, I am now home under self isolation. I called our local med unit hotline, and ironically enough, got a woman working the hotline from home because she has asthma and is not allowed in the clinic. She told me because of my bronchitis starting up that I am very high risk. If these "essential" businesses, like tha mattress store that opened up this morning, would stay closed, I'd be at work doing less than normal workload, but at least making my wages and working a full week. Now, I am home to protect myself from the ignorant people who refuse to admit they are not essential in this crisis. Now I wait and see if EI is going to pay my claim. Sucks, but this could become fatal for me if pneumonia were to set in.


Just looking for clarification - I'm not sure what your having asthma has to do with businesses staying open. If they were closed and at home then you wouldn't have to be? As I said, just trying to understand your position.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

This means I have more places to deliver to with more possible exposure to infection. The more businesses open that I have to deliver to that aren't essential, then I am risking my health and that of my family every time I go into a business that does not work in conjunction with emergency services, medical or food. I do have some that fall into that criteria, but those who are getting nonessential deliveries put me, my family and all other essential customers at risk. The more open, the more deliveries, the more exposure. Literally about half of my run is essential in some form or other, whereas the rest are not. It's the latter half that I worry about. They aren't taking all the precautions that the ones who feed the "frontline" do. With a compromised respiratory system at the moment, it's better I not be out there. It just pushed me over the edge when I saw how few closed, and how so many deemed themselves essential. I use the mattress place as an example, because it's those types of services that are staying open, and shouldn't.

Sorry, I realize now that I did not actually explain the reasoning. I am 55, my fiance is 52 and our parents are in their late 70s and early 80s. So, for the sake of all those dear to me, I have chosen to pull myself off the road until something a little more concrete is implemented with regards to "essential".


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

@Verne......not to sure if you fall into one of these categories or not. 
"Morneau said more than 2,000 Canada Revenue Agency workers are being redeployed to help get the employment benefits flowing. Workers who can't work for almost any reason related to COVID-19, including staying home to look after others, the need to quarantine or self-isolate, or because their employers have closed or reduced business and can't offer them as many or any shifts."


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks @Electraglide , I appreciate that. My fiance and I are okay if we both were to have to be off work, for a month. So, if no EI, then we will be okay if only one has to be off for now. I am looking at the idea of going back a couple days after my bronchitis is deemed gone. Give me that little buffer. If it weren't for that, I'd likely still be at work, although still annoyed with some of my customers lack of overall concern.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You're probably better off waiting for CERB starting in April. 1 million applications for EI last week, half a million week before that. Around 125k+/- have been processed. 
CERB gives 2k per month if you qualify. And they say if you qualify you will see your first payment within 10 days of application.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> From what I understand, some. The powers that be that I deal with are now all by phone.


Everything is by phone, video, conference call etc. 

My husband had two doctors appts via conference calls with other specialists on board.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

essential enough to be at work for another hour tonight!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Verne said:


> This means I have more places to deliver to with more possible exposure to infection. The more businesses open that I have to deliver to that aren't essential, then I am risking my health and that of my family every time I go into a business that does not work in conjunction with emergency services, medical or food. I do have some that fall into that criteria, but those who are getting nonessential deliveries put me, my family and all other essential customers at risk. The more open, the more deliveries, the more exposure. Literally about half of my run is essential in some form or other, whereas the rest are not. It's the latter half that I worry about. They aren't taking all the precautions that the ones who feed the "frontline" do. With a compromised respiratory system at the moment, it's better I not be out there. It just pushed me over the edge when I saw how few closed, and how so many deemed themselves essential. I use the mattress place as an example, because it's those types of services that are staying open, and shouldn't.
> 
> Sorry, I realize now that I did not actually explain the reasoning. I am 55, my fiance is 52 and our parents are in their late 70s and early 80s. So, for the sake of all those dear to me, I have chosen to pull myself off the road until something a little more concrete is implemented with regards to "essential".


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

I can’t believe that real estate is an essential service.... #67 on the list...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Not a good time to be a city bus driver; they’re just sitting there waiting to get it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wardo said:


> Not a good time to be a city bus driver; they’re just sitting there waiting to get it.


Locally, they waived the fee, put a shield up behind the driver and only allow passengers on and off the bus through the rear door.
Seems like they've done all they could other than shut them down.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Locally, they waived the fee, put a shield up behind the driver and only allow passengers on and off the bus through the rear door.
> Seems like they've done all they could other than shut them down.


I haven’t seen that in Toronto but maybe it’s not on all the vehicles yet - although the TTC tends to regard its drivers as the least important piece of equipment on the vehicle.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

They blocked the whole front of the bus off for a few rows, I believe.

I think that's one of the reasons to waive the fee as the rear entry doesn't allow access to the coin deposit receptacle.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Locally, they waived the fee, put a shield up behind the driver and only allow passengers on and off the bus through the rear door.
> Seems like they've done all they could other than shut them down.


No shields here but they have space marked off. The only people coming in the front doors are those that need the bus to kneel.....wheel chairs, baby carriages etc.. On the one bus I took today there were maybe 7 people which is about average for that part of the route at that time. I had to help a lady get in the back door....not that old or disabled, just short. The floor level was about 2 ft. above the sidewalk.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Everything is by phone, video, conference call etc.
> 
> My husband had two doctors appts via conference calls with other specialists on board.


Maybe for your husband.....a couple of the appointments/tests I have coming up require the physical laying on of hands/equipment and so far they haven't been cancelled.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Verne said:


> Thanks @Electraglide , I appreciate that. My fiance and I are okay if we both were to have to be off work, for a month. So, if no EI, then we will be okay if only one has to be off for now. I am looking at the idea of going back a couple days after my bronchitis is deemed gone. Give me that little buffer. If it weren't for that, I'd likely still be at work, although still annoyed with some of my customers lack of overall concern.


Clarithromycin 50 mg and Prednisone 50 mg is what helped clear me up in about 8 days or so. Wasn't the worst bronchitis attack I've had but it wasn't mild and there was a bacterial infection to that wasn't pneumonia. Had to try and sleep sitting up with a warm air source blowing on me for a bunch of days. And 3 different inhalers but those are for the COPD. Had nothing to do with the Coronavirus tho.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

In the office today, supporting the businesses that are shutting down. I've got a desk full of ROEs to prepare for clients. Not a fun task - but makes me marginally more important to the world than Bono.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

We just invoked Force Majeure and announced we will close our three North American plants for one week (next week).

I’ll keep working from home.

Unfreakingbelievable.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

We just got another order from a farmer. That's an extra week for me


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

My day gig in AV has gone into the shitter in the last two weeks. Non-essential - except when the politicians need to get a message out.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I found out I'm non-essential. 
I've been off work since early December after a knee replacement. I was supposed to go back to work April 1st. I called them yesterday, told them I was ready to return to work. They said, no you aren't. We just layed off 50 maintenance people, we can't bring you back right now. We'll get back to you in 6 to 8 weeks. Enjoy your extended vacation.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Thought I'd have some time off and was all psyched up to buckle down on some serious woodshedding but alas it's not meant to be. While we may not be an essential service in and of ourselves we are tied to and heavily supportive of the pharmaceutical manufacturing industry so we're still open for business. We're operating with a skeleton staff and under some pretty heavy restrictions in terms of work environment (restricted access, building isolation, physical distancing etc.)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm heading into my third week of working at home and who knows? Could last another couple of weeks.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

BC has a list now.

B.C. defines essential services in fight against COVID-19 | CBC News


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm a school custodian. We scrubbed the place during March Break week. and we've been sent home until further notice. BUT, I have also been delivering prescriptions as a part time gig for the last couple of years, and I've been asked to help out as much as store logistics permit during this crisis. I've made myself available at the stores demand. To do otherwise, in my mind, would be shirking, and I've delivered hundreds of prescriptions over the last ten days or so. My wife, though not a nurse, is front line at both a psychiatric hospital and a general hospital. She has been working 8 to 12 hours a day since the beginning of the month. We're both being very diligent with hygiene practices, but dodging bullets is playing the odds. And we're both getting a little long in the tooth for this kind of thing. But most pharmacy delivery guys seem to be retired or semi-retired, and they're out there givn'er. Not whining, just sharing.


----------



## DaddyShred (Aug 11, 2019)

ol' 58 said:


> I'm a school custodian. We scrubbed the place during March Break week. and we've been sent home until further notice. BUT, I have also been delivering prescriptions as a part time gig for the last couple of years, and I've been asked to help out as much as store logistics permit during this crisis. I've made myself available at the stores demand. To do otherwise, in my mind, would be shirking, and I've delivered hundreds of prescriptions over the last ten days or so. My wife, though not a nurse, is front line at both a psychiatric hospital and a general hospital. She has been working 8 to 12 hours a day since the beginning of the month. We're both being very diligent with hygiene practices, but dodging bullets is playing the odds. And we're both getting a little long in the tooth for this kind of thing. But most pharmacy delivery guys seem to be retired or semi-retired, and they're out there givn'er. Not whining, just sharing.


My dad gets his prescriptions delivered from a semi retired guy. So on his behalf I'll say this:

Thank you. A massive and genuine thank you. Folks like you are a God send to someone who would take an hour by bus to go get their meds. 

Your wife as well, thank you for being on the front line. 

You guys are salt of the earth. 
Be safe. Stay healthy


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

DaddyShred said:


> My dad gets his prescriptions delivered from a semi retired guy. So on his behalf I'll say this:
> 
> Thank you. A massive and genuine thank you. Folks like you are a God send to someone who would take an hour by bus to go get their meds.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ol' 58 said:


> I'm a school custodian. We scrubbed the place during March Break week. and we've been sent home until further notice. BUT, I have also been delivering prescriptions as a part time gig for the last couple of years, and I've been asked to help out as much as store logistics permit during this crisis. I've made myself available at the stores demand. To do otherwise, in my mind, would be shirking, and I've delivered hundreds of prescriptions over the last ten days or so. My wife, though not a nurse, is front line at both a psychiatric hospital and a general hospital. She has been working 8 to 12 hours a day since the beginning of the month. We're both being very diligent with hygiene practices, but dodging bullets is playing the odds. And we're both getting a little long in the tooth for this kind of thing. But most pharmacy delivery guys seem to be retired or semi-retired, and they're out there givn'er. Not whining, just sharing.


The only thing us old semi or fully retired guys whine about tho it's more a growl is the young guys who whine a lot louder and not getting the girls we think we deserve. And, as DaddyShred said, Thank You.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------

